# Where's the bucks?



## Jim

We put out the game cameras last week and are starting to see deer. No bucks yet. I have to rethink my strategy.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FormerParatrooper

The one doe looks decent. No shame in filling the freezer with her.


----------



## Jim

FormerParatrooper said:


> The one doe looks decent. No shame in filling the freezer with her.


I'm hunting for food first and foremost, but I would love to get a big bruiser on camera.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH

Jim said:


> I have to rethink my strategy.


Translated means _"Don't hunt that spot!"_


----------



## lovedr79

cant eat the horns. give me a big doe any day! that doe will bring the bucks in dont worry.


----------



## FormerParatrooper

Jim said:


> FormerParatrooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one doe looks decent. No shame in filling the freezer with her.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hunting for food first and foremost, but I would love to get a big bruiser on camera.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I am with you on that. I have not shot a buck in 20 years or more, only shot him because it was the last day on my either sex permit and had about an hour of daylight left. Most of the antlers went to a buddy who made knives and the scraps I fed to the squirrels in the backyard.


----------



## Jim

Thoughts on this? Heavy 160? :LOL2: 

First Buck on camera......Time to scout a little harder.


----------



## lovedr79

i say "dinner"


----------



## -CN-

Both of these deer trails are less than 20 yds from my tree stand.
This is my first year bow hunting. I've rifle hunted most of my life.
I have not sat in this bow stand yet due to the unusually warm weather around here 
- it's been in the upper 80s and 90s in central Wisconsin in September.
I wonder if I'll see the big boy again.


----------



## AllOutdoors

All I have is just a few young bucks on camera so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

Ok, now we are starting to see the hard work pay off. 

This is a 3 minute compilation of Bucks caught on my Browning Trail camera. Check out the velvet hanging off of one of them.

https://youtube.com/watch?v=y5pvAo39prw


----------



## lovedr79

i love it. i like how the hangning velvet was driving him nuts.


----------



## Jim

Peeing Doe caught on Camera. Have you no shame? :LOL2: 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=7rzeNG9UtL4


----------



## -CN-

Here's a few more from a new camera location near my stand


----------



## Jim

How old do you think the bigger one is? Im trying to compare it to the one on my video.


----------



## -CN-

Jim said:


> How old do you think the bigger one is? Im trying to compare it to the one on my video.


Don't look to me for hunting advise. I'm a noob myself to bowhunting, scouting, aging, calling, etc. I grew up with a rifle in my hand while sitting in a tree. Go boom when you see one. I like to think now that I'm trying to learn how to be a real hunter.


----------



## Jim

Target Identified! :beer:

Unless anything bigger comes along, he is on my radar! 

Thoughts?

https://youtube.com/watch?v=dMTLvjeHmJI


----------



## overboard

NAAW, too small! :lol: 
That's a decent deer Jim, remember-a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, if you can get him, fine, if not and you pass up other opportunities you can always make picture soup! :lol: :lol: 
Your call, and GOOD LUCK! 
Just curious, what type of broadheads are you using, a NAP Spitfire opened prematurely on me and cost me a buck, went to a fixed blade and missed one #-o , this year I used a Rage Crossbow slipcam and it did the job! They advise that the mechanical's are best on broadside shots and fixed blade seem to work better on quartering shots. From what I have read, the best thing to do with the Spitfires is to put a dental band around the blades to keep them from prematurely opening up on the higher speed crossbows, something good to know and the rest of mine are now banded.


----------



## Jim

I’m using OCD blind therapy broadheads. No mechanicals for me just yet.






Here is the backside of my target at 30 yards. They do fly like field points. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

And the pants and sneakers belong to my hunting sidekick daughter. Thats not me. :LOL2:


----------



## overboard

That's a wicked looking broadhead, I'm not familiar with them and don't recall them being mentioned on archery forums. 
Now we need a pic. of how well they performed on your buck!


----------



## Jim

overboard said:


> That's a wicked looking broadhead, I'm not familiar with them and don't recall them being mentioned on archery forums.
> Now we need a pic. of how well they performed on your buck!



Praying that it happens! :beer:


----------



## -CN-

How often do you shoot that bag with broadheads? That'll ruin it fast.


----------



## Johnny

remember this one from a couple of years ago ?




.


----------



## Jim

-CN- said:


> How often do you shoot that bag with broadheads? That'll ruin it fast.



Not often with the broadheads, I just wanted to test them at 20-30-40 yards to see if they fly like field points


----------



## -CN-

I'm taking off early and going to my bow stand this afternoon. I've been seeing these guys on my cameras but only early mornings and evenings. It's that time of year where they should be coming out during the day.

I think these three are the same deer. Last two for sure.















And here's a different buck, first approaching and then walking under my stand two minutes later. 










I'm not even a trophy hunter but it is nice to see that there's decent bucks and I think I'm gonna hold out for one of these two this year or something bigger.


----------



## -CN-

Yesterday evening I had 3 different bucks within 40 yds, but they were off to my right and I'm a right handed shooter, plus there's two big limbs on the tree there that hide me well from that side but limits my shot. The first one wasn't a shooter, and the last one came when it was too dark to shoot anyway. But the second one, the one that came right before dark, was the biggest buck I've ever seen while hunting. It was none of the bucks in the trail cam pictures above. Had a wide rack that came straight out from his head and then the antlers went straight up. A box rack, 8-10 pointer. I grunted at him twice and got him to stop both times but with no room to draw my bow. He never came in and just kept walking by. Then I watched a doe come to almost the same spot and in the dark saw a buck approach and he chased her around the field after dark for about 20 minutes. I didn't climb down until an hour after dark because I knew there were deer there and didn't want to spoil my stand. 
I'm not real disappointed. It's my first time bow hunting and I learned a lot about being in that situation with deer around. Plus now I know between my cameras and the one I saw last night that there's at least 4 very decent bucks roaming that area. I'll get many more opportunities to get one.


----------



## Jim

I have had one coyote and one doe on my cameras in the last 2 weeks. I am hoping patterns change soon.


----------



## overboard

You didn't get that buck yet Jim? :shock:  
Never mind, they're all getting killed on the highways here in PA, going fishing there were 5 dead buck laying along the road in about a 10mi stretch and another one got hit near my house, two that got hit were within about 30 yards of each other. 
Hunt near an interstate highway, seems like that's where they all are----er were! :lol:


----------



## Jim

overboard said:


> You didn't get that buck yet Jim? :shock:
> Never mind, they're all getting killed on the highways here in PA, going fishing there were 5 dead buck laying along the road in about a 10mi stretch and another one got hit near my house, two that got hit were within about 30 yards of each other.
> Hunt near an interstate highway, seems like that's where they all are----er were! :lol:



Im feeling another year of Tag soup coming.


----------



## overboard

Im feeling another year of Tag soup coming. [/quote]

#-o 
Again: good luck, hope you get one!


----------



## New River Rat

I know this is two years old, but it amazes me. Watch all the way through, one is a beast.



https://youtu.be/L1XiFBSxCI4


----------



## -CN-

-CN- said:


> ...the second one, the one that came right before dark, was the biggest buck I've ever seen while hunting. It was none of the bucks in the trail cam pictures above. Had a wide rack that came straight out from his head and then the antlers went straight up. A box rack, 8-10 pointer. I grunted at him twice and got him to stop both times but with no room to draw my bow. He never came in and just kept walking by.


I was there again yesterday morning (Sunday) and no deer came. But I checked my cameras which I haven't checked since last weekend.
Lo and behold, the buck from Thursday night was photographed the morning prior. I'm pretty sure this is the one that didn't present me with a shot on Thursday.


----------



## FormerParatrooper

I took a opportunity to do some parking lot scouting where I am hunting in 11 days. Only reason I stayed in parking lot and looked is because the bowhunters have the area right now and I didn't want to ruin anyones hunt. I am hunting with either my blackpowder or my 12 ga pump depending on the final rain forecast. Seen a few does in the corn remnants near the edge of the field, and they were looking behind into the wood area. Maybe a buck sniffing around. 

The lunar forecast is a new moon , a low of 39 that morning and a high of 51, according to the weather mans extended forecast. 

Don't give up yet Jim, some of us haven't even started.


----------



## Jim

They are teasing me now.










25 feet to the left of my tree stand.......







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard

Time to buckle down Jim, they have been moving here in PA and the coming cold weather should get the rut into full swing, getting to be prime time!


----------



## -CN-

I'm scoping out a new spot. There's a permanent stand just outside of the field of vision in this picture. I'm gonna rifle hunt here as the Wisconsin gun deer season opens this weekend!  

I have not hunted here before. This nice buck is standing about 20 yards from the stand.






And there's lots of other little bucks in the area, and they are finally starting to show up in the daytime.


----------



## Jim

Good luck! I hope you get one!


----------

